# External 12v socket



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know the description of the 12v plug in this picture please. A friend has a similar socket fitted to the outside of his Swift Bolero and we are trying to track down a plug that we can use on a submersible pump. I've trawled ebay looking for external 12v sockets but can't find anything like it.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at websites who sell electrical and water accessories specifically for canal boats - I have seen something like it on a canal boat.

Colin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this is exactly what you want but a couple of links...first is manufacturer...second a supplier:-

http://www.ecs-marine-equipment.co....oof-plug-and-sockets-metal-cap-item-2312.html

http://www.marinemegastore.com/prod...CLSWI009&cid=LRLSRLJ0612KL4O5I0OT6Q01LZIGBR6B


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

YES - that's the one I was referring to - and it's a marine fitting too.

 

Colin


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

that is a marine 12v plug and socket. I have one on my boat. They come in 2 pin and 3 pin variants. The links spykal posted are the right product. 

The marine ones normally have a screw thread so they can be water tight, but in the photo its looks like there's no screw thread.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheers All.

I hadn't considered looking at marine applications so after your comments started googling a bit and phoning around. I ended up finding this. which is the proper thing for the job (albeit a bit pricey). I might get my friend to consider buying the full kit at around £40 which includes the pump, pipe, cable and plug. Whale Superfil 80

Thanks again!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

BLIMEY! That last one is a rip off! When I wanted to do the same for our van (now sold), I bought the Whale pump with wire tails (£10.50 on EBay), and a watertight electrical plug and socket of a different design but still meant for canal boats (£12 on EBay) and made off the wire tails into the plug. Not sure why the full kit is so expensive?

Colin


----------



## maewashigeri (Sep 24, 2013)

*Pump*

I bought one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310970004635?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT and fitted a 12 volt socket in the nearest locker, but you could still use the waterproof 2 pin socket, this cheap pump empties a 35 ltr water carrier into my on board tank in less than 2 minutes which is faster than most of the taps on the sites.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, another project for me soooooon lol.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi philoaks & deefordog,
THIS was posted in January. I think you will find that it includes a link I posted for the correct socket.

It is a 'superfill 80 socket'.

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## TonySwift (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks Colin,
I have hunted hi-lo for this plug and being in a kit is even better and i'm missing the protective cover on my van.
Many thanks Tony.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tony, Welcome to MHF, the post you replied to is about 4 years old, but there is a mine of info on here.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Cak tanks sell them if you google them you can download their catalog


----------

